# Chiamento



## Outsider

Olá, amigos brasileiros.

O "chiamento", isto é, a pronúncia de _s_ e _z_ como /x/ ou /j/ em final de sílaba, é considerado característico do sotaque carioca, no Brasil. Existem outros sotaques brasileiros que também se caracterizem pelo chiamento?


----------



## Lems

Outsider said:
			
		

> Olá, amigos brasileiros.
> 
> O "chiamento", isto é, a pronúncia de _s_ e _z_ como /x/ ou /j/ em final de sílaba, é considerado característico do sotaque carioca, no Brasil. Existem outros sotaques brasileiros que também se caracterizem pelo chiamento?


Sim, os santisssssstas.   

E observe que a cidade de Santos fica somente a 80 km de São Paulo!

Lems
__________________
640 KB is more than enough for anybody.
_Bill Gates, 1981_


----------



## Outsider

Encontrei um mapa.   
Poderá o chiamento se ter transmitido do Rio a Santos por via do tráfego marítimo entre as duas cidades?


----------



## MJD

Olá a todos,


Às vezes eu consulto o vosso fórum, mas é a primeira vez que coloco uma mensagem.

Sou americano e estou interessado na língua portuguesa em todas as suas formas.  O outro dia eu estava a falar sobre este assunto num dos fóruns do Sapo.

No meu entender o chiamento, uma das características do sotaque lusitano, presente no sotaque carioca é um legado da presença da família real portuguesa no Rio durante o início do século XIX até a independência em 1822.  Citando o que diz Serafim da Silva Neto, o autor do grande livro "A História da Língua Portuguesa," parece que a equipa do 'site' linguístico Ciberdúvidas apoia esta teoria:  

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/pesquisa.php?palavras=sotaque+carioca&oque=php%2Fpesquisa.php

Mais uma coisinha para a discussão....Eu lembro de ter lido que em Belém, Brasil o sotaque é chiado também e que a gente usa 'tu,' conjugado na segunda pessoa como deve ser...tu és, tu foste, tu vais, tu fizeste, etc.  Ouve-se 'tu' em outras partes do Brasil também, mas geralmente é conjugado como 'você.'

Seria bom se alguns brasileiros aqui no fórum pudessem comentar um bocadinho sobre tudo isso.

Um abraço.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

MJD, nunca ouvi um belenense do Pará falar. No entanto, *aqui* parece corroborar os seus dizeres.

Meu amigo, vc aprendeu um excelente português.


----------



## MJD

Muito obrigado pelo cumprimento, Marcio.

Este 'site' que nos deu tem muitos artigos interessantes também.


----------



## Outsider

Bem-vindo ao fórum, MJD.


----------



## Rondon Fernandes

Engraçado. Posso estar enganado, mas tenho a impressao que os santistas falam um pouco chiado, os brasilienses tambem (ha muitos filhos de cariocas lá), o pessoal de floripa (muitos açorianos), mas é um chiado leve, nem se compara com o chiado do Rio, influencia direta da corte portuguesa que veio ao Brasil fugindo de Napoleao e que, mesmo naquela epoca, falava mais chiado que a média portuguesa.


----------



## Rondon Fernandes

Abaixo texto q saiu na superinteressante em 4/2000. 

FALAMOS A LÍNGUA DE CABRAL?
Denis Russo Burgierman 


    Se é que Cabral gritou alguma coisa quando avistou os contornos do Monte Pascoal, certamente não foi "terra ã vishta", assim com o "a"   abafado e o "s" chiado que associamos ao sotaque português. No século XVI, nossos primos lusos não engoliam vogais nem chiavam nas  consoantes — essas modas surgiram no século XVII. Cabral teria berrado um "a" bem pronunciado e dito "vista" com o "s" sibilante igual ao dos paulistas de hoje. Na verdade, nós, brasileiros, mantivemos os sons que viraram arcaísmos empoeirados para os portugueses. 

    Só que, ao mesmo tempo, acrescentamos à língua mãe nossas próprias inovações. Demos a elas um ritmo roubado dos índios, introduzimos  subversões à gramática herdadas dos escravos negros e temperamos com os sotaques de milhões de imigrantes europeus e asiáticos. Deu  algo esquisito: um arcaísmo moderno. 

    O português brasileiro levou meio milênio se desenvolvendo longe de Portugal até ficar nitidamente diferente. Mas ainda é quase  desconhecido. Até os anos 90, os lingüistas pouco sabiam sobre a história da língua, sobre nosso jeito de falar e as diferenças regionais dentro do Brasil. Agora, três projetos de pesquisa estão mudando isso. 

    Um deles é a "Gramática do Português Falado", que será publicada em 2001, depois de ocupar 32 lingüistas de doze universidades durante  dez anos. "Ao contrário do que se acredita, as pessoas falam com muito mais riqueza do que escrevem", diz à SUPER o professor Ataliba de Castilho, do departamento de Letras da Universidade de São Paulo, que coordena o projeto. 

    A língua falada possui elementos inexistentes na escrita. Esta última frase, por exemplo, numa conversa, poderia virar algo como: "Sabe, a língua falada -- viu? -- tem muitos, mas muitos elementos -- assim, sabe? --, que a língua escrita não tem, entende?". Ou seja, sua sintaxe, a disposição das palavras na frase e as relações entre elas são muito mais complexas do que na norma escrita. Daí a importância do projeto.
    Só estudando o jeito como se fala teremos uma idéia de como é nosso idioma. O Brasil está prestes a se tornar o primeiro país latino a merecer uma obra desse tipo. 

    O segundo projeto é filhote do primeiro. Ao estudar as particularidades da língua falada, os pesquisadores reuniram informações sobre a origem de cada estrutura gramatical. A partir desses dados, estão começando a primeira pesquisa completa sobre a história do português no  Brasil. A intenção é identificar todas as influências que a língua sofreu deste lado do Atlântico. 

    Só que essas influências são diferentes em cada parte do país. Daí a importância do terceiro projeto: o "Atlas Lingüístico". "Até 2005, vamos  mapear todos os dialetos da nação", prevê Suzana Cardoso, lingüista da Universidade Federal da Bahia e coordenadora da pesquisa, que  abrangerá 250 localidades entre o Rio Grande do Sul e a Amazônia. Os três projetos somados constituem, sem dúvida, o maior avanço para a compreensão de nossa língua desde que Cabral aportou por aqui. 

    Luís de Camões (1524-1580) foi o maior poeta da língua. Mesmo assim, o escritor luso Antônio Feliciano de Castilho (1800-1875) achava seus versos péssimos. Há motivo para tal implicância. Um verso de Camões como "e se vires que pode merecer-te", que para um poeta brasileiro é um decassílabo perfeito -- frase de dez sílabas poéticas -- soa mal no ouvido de escritor luso moderno. "Os portugueses comem as vogais que precedem a sílaba tônica, a mais forte da palavra", explica o gramático Evanildo Bechara, da Un. Est do Rio de Janeiro.
    Assim, o verso vira "e se v'res que pode m'recer-te". Fica com só oito sílabas, estragando a métrica. 

    Poemas são o principal recurso de estudo da prosódia histórica, a área da Lingüística que estuda a evolução dos modos de falar. "Não é uma fonte perfeita, mas é a única", lamenta Gladys Massini Cagliari, Unicamp. "Infelizmente, naquele tempo  não havia gravador." Graças aos versos, os pesquisadores sabem que Cabral, morto quatro anos antes de Camões nascer, dividia as sílabas como nós, brasileiros. Ou seja, o hábito de engolir vogais surgiu na Península Ibérica depois do século XVI e consolidou-se na língua aos poucos, naturalmente. 

    Mas, se há semelhanças entre a língua do Brasil de hoje e o português arcaico, há também muito mais diferenças. Boa parte delas é devida ao  tráfico de escravos, que trouxe ao Brasil um número imenso de negros, que não falavam português. "Já no século XVI, a maioria da população da Bahia era africana", diz Rosa Virgínia Matos e Silva, lingüista da Universidade Federal da Bahia. "Toda essa gente aprendeu a   língua de ouvido, sem escola", conta. Na ausência de educação formal, a mistura de idiomas torna-se comum e traços de um impregnam o outro. "Assim, os negros deixaram marcas definitivas", ressalta ela. 

    Também no século XVI, começaram a surgir diferenças regionais no português do Brasil. Num pólo estavam as áreas costeiras, onde os  índios foram dizimados e os escravos africanos abundavam. No outro, o interior, onde havia sociedades indígenas. À mistura dessas influências vieram se somar as imigrações, que foram gerando diferentes sotaques. "Com certeza, o Brasil hoje comporta diversos dialetos, desde os regionais até os sociais, já que os ricos não falam como os pobres (veja quadro abaixo)", afirma Gilvan Müller de Oliveira, da Universidade Federal de Santa Catarina. 

    Mas o grande momento de constituição de uma língua "brasileira" foi o século XVIII, quando se explorou ouro em Minas Gerais. "Lá surgiu a primeira célula do português brasileiro", diz Marlos de Barros Pessoa, da Universidade Federal de Pernambuco. "A riqueza atraiu gente de  toda parte -- portugueses, bandeirantes paulistas, escravos que saíam de moinhos de cana e nordestinos." Ali, a língua começou a se uniformizar e a exportar traços comuns para o Brasil inteiro pelas rotas comerciais que a exploração do ouro criou. 

    A lei da evolução, de Darwin, estabelece que duas populações de uma espécie, se isoladas geograficamente, separam-se em duas espécies.  A regra vale para a Lingüística. "Está em gestação uma nova língua:"o brasileiro", afirma Ataliba de Castilho. 

    Há quem seja ainda mais assertivo. "Não tenho dúvida de que falamos brasileiro, e não português", diz Kanavillil Rajagopalan, especialista em Política Lingüística da Unicamp. "Digo mais: as diferenças entre o português e o brasileiro são maiores do que as existentes entre o hindi, um  idioma indiano, e o hurdu, falado no Paquistão, duas línguas aceitas como distintas." Ele nasceu na Índia e domina os dois idiomas. 

    O gramático Evanildo Bechara discorda. "Não há nada no português brasileiro que não exista em Portugal", argumenta. "Falamos a mesma língua." Do que ninguém duvida é que nosso modo de usá-la é bem diferente do de Cabral. O português do Brasil é único, é só nosso.   Finalmente os cientistas o estão decifrando. 

    OS DIALETOS DO BRASIL
    Saiba como surgiram as diferenças regionais do português brasileiro: 

    Região Norte -- A Amazônia fala de um modo bem diferente do vizinho Nordeste. A razão para isso é que lá quase não houve escravidão de  africanos. Predominou a influência do tupi, língua que não era falada pelos índios da região, mas foi importada por jesuítas no processo de evangelização. 

    Região Nordeste -- O litoral nordestino recebeu muitos escravos negros, enquanto o interior encheu-se de índios expulsos da costa pelos  portugueses. Isso explica algumas diferenças dialetais. No Recôncavo Baiano, o "t" às vezes é pronunciado como se fosse "tch". É o caso de "tia", que soa como "tchia". Ou de "muito", freqüentemente pronunciado como "mutcho". No interior, predomina o "t" seco, dito com a língua  atrás dos dentes. 

    MG -- A exploração do ouro levou gente do Brasil todo para Minas no século XVIII. Como toda mão de obra se ocupava da  mineração, foi necessário criar rotas de comércio para importar comida. Uma delas ligava a zona do minério com o atual RSl, onde se criavam mulas, via SP. As mulas, que não se reproduzem, eram constantemente importadas para escoar o ouro e trazer alimentos. Também espalharam a língua brasileira pelo centro-sul. 

    RJ -- Quando a família real portuguesa mudou-se para o Rio, em 1808, fugindo de Napoleão, trouxe 16 mil lusitanos. A cidade  tinha 50 mil habitantes. Essa gente toda mudou o jeito de falar carioca. Data daí o chiado no "s", como em "festa", que fica parecendo   "feishta". Os portugueses também chiam no "s". 

    SP -- Até o século passado, a cidade de SP falava o dialeto caipira, característico da região de Piracicaba. A principal marca desse sotaque é o "r" muito puxado. A chegada dos migrantes, que vieram com a industrialização, diluiu esse dialeto e criou um novo sotaque, fruto da combinação de influências estrangeiras e de outras regiões brasileiras. 

    Região Sul -- Os tropeiros paulistas entraram no Sul no século XVIII pelo interior, passando por Curitiba. O litoral sulista foi ocupado pelo  governo português na mesma época com a transferência de imigrantes das Ilhas Açores. A isso se deve a formação de dois dialetos. Na costa, fala-se "tu", como é comum até hoje em Portugal. No interior de Santa Catarina, adota-se o "você", provavelmente espalhado pelos  paulistas. 

    ALGO MAIS
    O português é falado em vários países da África, incluindo Angola e Moçambique, em Macau, na China, em Goa, na Índia e no Timor Leste,  recém independente da Indonésia. O número de falantes beira os 200 milhões, 160 dos quais no Brasil. É o sexto idioma mais falado no   mundo.


----------



## Outsider

Bem-vindo ao fórum, Rondon. Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## ADRIANO AMANCIO CONCEIÇÃO

MJD said:
			
		

> Muito obrigado pelo cumprimento, Marcio.
> 
> Este 'site' que nos deu tem muitos artigos interessantes também.


 
Olá, MJD!
Aqui em Minas Gerais (Sudeste) este pronome é descartado. Eu explico. Se eu disser "Tu gostas de sorvete?" , soa muito formal ; entretanto, se eu disser "Tu gosta de sorvete?", aí vai parecer muito roceiro ou até incorreto. Ou seja: não dá para usar.
O mais comum aqui é: cê gosta de sorvete?
Falou!! Adriano


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Em todo o Brasil.


----------



## Rondon Fernandes

Em todo Brasil não. Quase todo.

No maranhão usam "Tu".
No Rio Grande do Sul também usam "Tu".

Em Santos, nao sei pq diabo usam (ou alguns usam, seria melhor checar) de maneira errada.
"Tu vai lá?"


----------



## Leandro

Aqui no rio tb, é muito comum usar:
"Tu vai lá?" ou "Cê vai lá?"
"Tu foi aonde?" ou "Cê foi aonde?"

Sempre que usamos o "Tu" raramente usamos a conjugaçao certa do verbo!
Tu comeu - Tu falou - Tu come - Tu fala - e por ai vai....

Fazer o que né!?!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

A propósito, 39 consecutivos anos de residência em Pernambuco transformaram o meu "t" chiado (aprendido em Salvador - BA) num "t" quase seco, dito com a língua atrás dos dentes.

O pernambucano do interior pronuncia, de fa(c)to, o "t" seco, duro, com a língua literalmente chocando-se nos dentes.


----------



## shana

Leandro said:
			
		

> Aqui no rio tb, é muito comum usar:
> "Tu vai lá?" ou "Cê vai lá?"
> "Tu foi aonde?" ou "Cê foi aonde?"
> 
> Sempre que usamos o "Tu" raramente usamos a conjugaçao certa do verbo!
> Tu comeu - Tu falou - Tu come - Tu fala - e por ai vai....
> 
> Fazer o que né!?!



Olá. Descobri este forum hoje, achei-o muito interessante, e este é o meu primeiro post 

A propósito do "tu" e do "você", em portugal há a tendência para não se usar nem um nem outro sempre que possível... poupa-se no "tu" pela declinação do verbo, por isso ficamos com "Foste onde?" em vez de "Tu foste onde?", ou "Comeste aquilo?" em vez de "Tu comeste aquilo?" O tu é mais usado para dar enfâse à frase - "O quê, tu comeste aquilo?!?"

De qualquer maneira, varia de pessoa para pessoa, mas o verbo é geralmente declinado correctamente, esteja lá o "tu" ou não.  

andreia
gone crazy, back soon, leave message


----------



## Outsider

Bem-vinda ao fórum, Shana.


----------



## Lems

Rondon Fernandes said:
			
		

> Em todo Brasil não. Quase todo.
> 
> No maranhão usam "Tu".
> No Rio Grande do Sul também usam "Tu".
> 
> Em Santos, nao sei pq diabo usam (ou alguns usam, seria melhor checar) de maneira errada.
> "Tu vai lá?"


Olá Rondon

No Rio Grande do Sul também utilizam assim como o pronome na segunda pessoa e o verbo na terceira.

Lems
__________________
Nós não gostamos do som deles, e música de guitarra está em franco desaparecimento
_Decca Recording Co., ao rejeitar os Beatles, 1962._


----------



## Lems

Olá, Shana!  

Seja bem-vinda ao fórum. Aguardamos suas contribuições, perguntando ou respondendo.

Lems
_________________
Nós não gostamos do som deles, e música de guitarra está em franco desaparecimento. 
_Decca Recording Co., ao rejeitar os Beatles, 1962._


----------



## Pocahontas445

Olá pessoal.... trabalho numa empresa típica do Rio Grande do Sul... muitos chiamentos... é legal!!!!
Sou paulista mas meu sotaque é carregado no "R"... bem porrrrrrrrrrta mesmo. Família do interior, acaba pegando sotaque mesmo. 
Legal o fórum.... primeira vez.
Abraços a todos.


----------



## Lems

Pocahontas445 said:
			
		

> Olá pessoal.... trabalho numa empresa típica do Rio Grande do Sul... muitos chiamentos... é legal!!!!
> Sou paulista mas meu sotaque é carregado no "R"... bem porrrrrrrrrrta mesmo. Família do interior, acaba pegando sotaque mesmo.
> Legal o fórum.... primeira vez.
> Abraços a todos.


Olá Pocahontas!

Bem-vinda ao fórum. Entre e fique à vontade para perguntar ou responder.  

Lems
_____________
A vida é um espelho, não uma janela.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> A propósito, 39 consecutivos anos de residência em Pernambuco transformaram o meu "t" chiado (aprendido em Salvador - BA) num "t" quase seco, dito com a língua atrás dos dentes.
> 
> O pernambucano do interior pronuncia, de fa(c)to, o "t" seco, duro, com a língua literalmente chocando-se nos dentes.


Oi Márcio. Isso é muito interessante. Os recifenses chiam no "s" também, não é? Não sei se a cidade em que você mora fica perto de Recife mas eu queria saber só por curiosidade, se as pessoas lá chiam no "s" também.

Até mais,

Chris


----------



## Júnior Souza 88

> -MJD -"Eu lembro de ter lido que em Belém, Brasil o sotaque é chiado também e que a gente usa 'tu,' conjugado na segunda pessoa como deve ser...tu és, tu foste, tu vais, tu fizeste, etc."


Caro MJD,

Sou de Belém do Pará e posso confirmar esta tua afirmação. Na realidade, posso te dizer o que nem mesmo a maioria dos brasileiros sabe. Acham que só os cariocas "chiam" em sílaba final surda - pessoas [pe'soayS], etc. Na verdade, esse chiamento ("s" palatal lateral surdo), junto à ditongação pré-consoante, é uma herança lingüística viva do português original de Portugal. Esse chiamento (palatalização do "s"), além do Rio de Janeiro e de Belém, pode ser encontrado em outros lugares do Brasil, como, por exemplo, Manaus, Macapá, etc. Este "sotaque" de Belém é o dialeto que eu chamo de "amazófono-lusitano", que é a união pura de dialetos indígenas com o português de Portugal. E isso inclui, sim, o uso exclusivo da pessoa gramatical "tu". E, dependendo do grau de instrução do falante, pode ter suas conjugações corretas ("tu fazes", "tu farias", "tu fizeste", "tu és", "tu vais"; ou simplesmente "Já almoçaste?", "Vais à casa do João agora?"). Até mais,
P.S.: Parabéns pelo teu excelente português! É admirável!
Júnior.


----------

